

A crazier prediction: iPhone Plus is real, and huge - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/01/31/iphone-plus-speculation

======
bane
If this comes out, the sound of all those years of just I cations and excuses
(perfect screen size, perfect jeans pocket size, etc.) Will only be drowned
out by the new justifications and excuses (perfect purse size, etc.)

Sigh.

~~~
Geee
Who said it was perfect? I think most agree that about 4 inches is the one-
size-fits-all. That means it's best on average, not best for everyone.

It's completely OK to introduce new form factors if there's clear demand.

~~~
eCa
> Who said it was perfect?

Gruber, for one:

"Apple seems very confident about the precise size and dimensions of the
iPhone display: 3.5 inches, with a 3:2 aspect ratio. Not 3 inches. Not 4
inches. [...]

The iPhone 4 feels like a major step toward an idealized iPhone form factor.
What defines the iPhone, physically, is the 3.5-inch diagonal screen." [1]

"On These Rumors of a 4.6-Inch iPhone Display [...]

Sure, developers would get on board and support the new size. But why would
Apple want to add another vector of fragmentation? For this reason and others,
I say it’s bullshit." [2]

"Regarding a Smaller iPhone With the Same Pixel Count [...]

It’s a physical artifact, and the _size_ of the display is what’s important.
[...] I really don’t think we’ll see screen sizes other than 3.5 inches" [3]

"Color me skeptical that Apple would introduce another new screen size of
_any_ sort." [4]

[1] <http://daringfireball.net/2010/06/4>

[2] <http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/03/22/46-inch-iphone>

[3] <http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/02/20/jin-kim-iphone>

[4] <http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/01/08/pixels>

~~~
bane
Exactly and thanks. If I had the time and inclination I'd take a dive through
HN's comments the last few years to find similar.

Truth be told, I welcome this change, Apple blew it with the iPhone 5, this is
the bigger phone people want...but the user and pundit community absolutely
drives me up a wall.

~~~
sarvinc
I actually feel the opposite about this whole phone size thing. I wish Apple
would go back to the previous size. Also I've tried out other, larger, phones
and they're just not as convenient for me to use.

------
sergiotapia
Makes sense and should come as no surprise. Lots of people enjoy the large
screen, Apple may release a phone in that size arena to compete and join in on
the action.

Samsung has proven that people like that screen size (S3). I live in Bolivia
and the vast majority of people I've asked, "Why do you prefer the Samsung S3
over the iPhone?" answer "Because of the screen size".

People like to get their money's worth.

~~~
jxdxbx
How are larger, but lower-density screens getting your money's worth?

Oh well. This is why Apple keeps the iPad 2 on the market. Side-by-side, cheap
sells and larger screens sell. Higher dpi and better calibrated displays don't
sell.

------
lh7777
_Buyers wanting a small phone or better one-handed operation could still buy a
4” iPhone, and people who want a large screen would finally have an iPhone as
an option._

If this is the case, why would Apple have increased the screen size for the
iPhone 5 to 4"? It's obviously not big enough to satisfy people who want a
huge screen, but it is big enough to make the phone (more) awkward for people
with small hands. Seems like a better approach would have been to keep the
3.5" screen alongside the 5" Plus model, unless of course there's also an
iPhone Mini in the works.

~~~
navitronic
The 5's size was to maintain the 326ppi of the display and ensure a smooth
transition for developers. A 3.5 and a 5 inch screen would have made app
developers have to create 2 separate layouts, whereas this approach means that
developers 2 similar layouts for 4-class phones (3:2) and 5-class phones
(16:9), which should ideally mean less work for the developers

~~~
lh7777
Sure, of course they want to minimize fragmentation. But developers have been
making apps for the 3.5" (3:2) form factor since 2008. So continuing to make a
3.5" (3:2) phone alongside a 5" phone (either 3:2 or 16:9 or anything else)
wouldn't make any more work for developers than they've already made.

------
zopticity
Why people love large screens because:

1) It's easier to see and read. Especially for kids and elderly people. 2)
Bigger is better right? Almost like a cultural thing. You can show off to your
friends! 3) Now you don't have to pinch zoom in anymore because everything
should be readable without any action. Save some time, especially when you're
driving -- which also makes the GPS more feasible.

------
mbell
Personally - I've used 'large' phones, and I much prefer the size of the
iPhone 5. Its big enough but not so big that I can't used it with 1 hand.

~~~
27182818284
I do not understand phablets. I really don't. My Galaxy Nexus is already
pushing the limits of what is comfortable to use with one hand, and there is
something else that never seems mentioned: Phablets start to get too big for
your winter coat pocket, your jean pockets, etc. They simply become
uncomfortable to carry, even if you do use them with both hands.

~~~
wmf
You're supposed to put a phablet in your purse, not your pocket.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
I've seen guys with Notes 2. I really hate them, but Samsung is on to
something.

~~~
snogglethorpe
> _You're supposed to put a phablet in your purse, not your pocket._

> _I've seen guys with Notes 2. I really hate them_

I'm a guy, and I really hate large phones too, but come to think of it, I
actually _do_ carry a bag around all the time that could be reasonably called
a "purse," and this doesn't seem particularly uncommon behavior for guys these
these days...

The main reason I hate large phones is because they're awkward to use, and
awkward to hold, particularly with only one hand (and that's important, as
there are many situations like standing on the subway where a two-handed
"like-a-tablet" approach isn't practical or desirable). The size when I'm not
using it is less important, though smaller/lighter is always good, of course.

------
justjimmy
This really sucks. I've always enjoyed the small (compared to those out there
now) size of iPhone 4. And now it's just slowly getting bigger and bigger.

Wished they'd ditch iPhone 5 size, but go ahead with the iPhone plus model,
this way those that prefer small and nimble devices gets satisfied too (but
then not sure how many of us are out there).

~~~
heifetz
they're not replacing existing models, they're adding another option.

------
ChuckMcM
I'm reminded of the Conan spoof: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J2Au80BmHc>

Its interesting to watch the conversation here. Whether or not Apple creates a
new 'size' phone or ipad or ipod for that matter its really based on their
idea that there is some segment of the market out there that hinges on a
particular size. The only limit here is the cost to bring out a new SKU versus
the expected revenue it will bring in over its lifetime. If that number
crosses the threshold them bam! you get a new SKU.

A little as a year ago people were saying "There is no 'tablet' market, there
is an 'ipad' market." Those people have, for the most part, stopped saying
that but as a new market there is very little history to tell you what is and
what is not important for consumers. That information is developed by
releasing products and evaluating the reactions.

------
shurcooL
After using a 3GS for 3 years and iPhone 5 for a month, I have to say I like
the 3.5" iPhones over 4" iPhone 5.

4" is marginally bigger in terms of screen size, but it's quite a lot more
awkward to use with one hand only.

I also don't like the 16:9 aspect ratio of iPhone 5, it's too narrow in
portrait and too short in landscape. 3:2 was so much nicer. I love iPad's 4:3.

Finally, it feels like there's too much bezel on the iPhone 5 (compared to say
Galaxy S3 and Note 2).

------
guelo
Samsung innovates and Apple copies, once again.

~~~
phaus
The term "Phablet" may have been coined to describe the Samsung Note, but that
doesn't mean Samsung was the first one who released a large-screen smart
phone. The Dell Streak was one of the first, and Windows Phone has the Titan I
and II.

------
redthrowaway
The larger screen of my Nexus 4 is a bit of a mixed bag. One-handed
manipulation definitely takes some getting used to (you rest the phone on your
finger pads, instead of gripping it), but the greater screen real estate is an
absolute godsend for reading and web browsing. My old 3gs just feels nowhere
near as useful as a web device when compared to the Nexus 4, so I can
certainly see Apple releasing a competing product.

------
landhar
I would understand phones tending to get bigger if the iPad had been a flop
and tablets had not been able to prove they are relevant for consumers. With
tablets being superior on all aspects except for making calls and taking
pictures, what I want is a minimalistic phone. Big enough that I can text,
take pictures and make calls. And that I can plug to a tablet anytime to
provide it with 3G connectivity.

And when I say "plug to a tablet" I mean that in the most meta sense you can
imagine, what I want is somehow to be able to use my tablet using the same
data plan as my phone, and that all my data can sync seamlessly from my phone
to the tablet.

------
jxdxbx
Argh

I want a smaller phone, to be less redundant with a tablet. Since I got a
tablet I use my phone for audio, maps, calls, SMS, camera--all things I could
do with an iPod nano-sized 2.5" display. A smaller phone would be clippable,
lighter in my pocket.

But I think Marco might be right. I could deal with a bigger iPhone if it were
cheaper and contract-free, I guess. But it's sort of disappointing to me how
little interest there is in smaller screen sizes. Apple would be unlikely to
issue a phone not compatible with any third-party apps, however.(3.5 inch
screen with no bezel would be nice, too, and compatible with apps.)

------
abdophoto
I feel like a 5-inch iPhone is actually too big. The 4-inch iPhone I think is
actually on the smaller side. I'd love to see data of the screen size of the
most purchased Android phones over the last 12 months.

------
matdrewin
I can't believe Apple is stooping down to copying the Samsung phablets. I
think the galaxy note is the stupidest thing around.

Apple should go the iPod nano/Shuffle route with the iPhone. I practically
don't use mine anymore now that I have an iPad.

------
parf73
i've migrated from iphone to galaxy note really like form factor

my wife's iphone5 works much faster and more stable (plus ive $500+ content in
itunes) once apple released big iphone i'll buy it right away

------
ieze
How long until Apple makes something the size on an iphone with the screen
size of a note? (With some sort of magic, like the thinkpad butterfly
keyboard.)

------
weirandeng
There is also going to be a iphone++, and it's user-oriented.

------
nextparadigms
It will probably be like 4.9" or 5.1" just to be "different".

------
rorrr
I'm not spending a dime on Apple products anymore. After the shitty lawsuit
war they started, I'm not paying to support that behavior. Fuck Apple.

~~~
kingnight
All companies litigate, what does that have to do with speculation on future
product details? It's also a pretty weak reason alone to change buying
behaviors if you previous were a consumer of Apple products (their corporate
tactics are not new).

Did you choose to ignore HN's approach to comments that sits right below the
comment box?

~~~
3amOpsGuy
All American companies litigate might be closer to the truth but i sure hope
it isn't.

